

"But the kid's so smart" - sofal
http://blogger.aims-unm.org/?p=5

======
timf
Related, more cogent article:

[http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=the-secret-to-raising-
sm...](http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=the-secret-to-raising-smart-kids)

" _The Secret to Raising Smart Kids

Hint: Don't tell your kids that they are._"

~~~
MaysonL
Second hint: get the principal to tell their teachers that they are.

